# Where the heck are these Blood Mary Shrimp??



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Where the heck are these Bloody Mary Shrimp?? I'm seeing all of these pictures of Bloody Mary cherry shrimp on breeder websites and FB pages and I have been waiting patiently for them to be available in the US! Does anyone have any news on when they are coming to the US? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

One google search later and I want some!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1698877


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

I know Crimson Taiwan has them. Looked into importing from them, but money is way to tight right now. Speedy said he was going to get back into importing like a month ago but I have not heard anything since. Try shooting him a pm, maybe he can get them.


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm suppose to have some coming in around 2 weeks. Not sure of the price yet, but the quality is suppose to be really high.


----------



## Forumsnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> I'm suppose to have some coming in around 2 weeks. Not sure of the price yet, but the quality is suppose to be really high.


Oh snap!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

In theory, the tissue is supposed to be red as well as the pigment.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Ooo nice! Hopefully they are not too expensive so I can try you guys out APB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

For once there's something easily accessible in Canada than in the states.

I've had mine for months now, they do look fantastic. The following is a male in my tank.



And here is one from my friend's tank,


----------



## GBRguy (Oct 1, 2013)

beautiful shrimp


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh my lord yes! Definitely need to get my hands on those.


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

The color just similar like to Red Ruby. Excellent shrimp.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

randyl said:


> For once there's something easily accessible in Canada than in the states.]


Where did you get them up there?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Very nice. Where did u pick them up from? I'm trying to did. A cool new shrimp for a new tank


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Now THAT's neat!



Soothing Shrimp said:


> In theory, the tissue is supposed to be red as well as the pigment.


Gah so pretty! *grabby hands*


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

This gives me the random question of what would happen if you crossed a shrimp with blue tissue, and a shrimp with red tissue. Purple, anyone? :hihi:


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

So you never did say your canadian source


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

I don't know if this will make a difference but you know Randy that I am part Canadian and my favorite candy bar in the whole world is a Wunderbar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rony11 (Jan 21, 2012)

They're beautiful! 
Wish I could get them most probably never coz its very difficult to get new and expensive shrimps here. 
The costs n risks are soooooo high that most hobbyists prefer to enjoy the pictures!


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry, I don't think a business name is allowed in a non-sales/non-sponsor post. And to your disappointment the Canadian source doesn't ship to retail customers in the US due to the local law and regulations. Well, they do but it's a lot of work on the customer side to comply with the regulations.

I'm sure these will be available in the states very soon when there is a demand.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Kehy said:


> This gives me the random question of what would happen if you crossed a shrimp with blue tissue, and a shrimp with red tissue. Purple, anyone? :hihi:


What I can say is that these BM don't breed true, and you will get different colours off the babies including blue, black, chocolate. And, if you dare to try, you will get green.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm in Canada . Woot!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

randyl said:


> Sorry, I don't think a business name is allowed in a non-sales/non-sponsor post. And to your disappointment the Canadian source doesn't ship to retail customers in the US due to the local law and regulations. Well, they do but it's a lot of work on the customer side to comply with the regulations.
> 
> I'm sure these will be available in the states very soon when there is a demand.


You can say who it is, people blather on and on here about their GLA this and their ADA that.


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

In US not alot of folks carry this type of excellent reds and I am proud to be one of person having a small group of these high blood reds one. But I am still working on the breeds and hope this will have the success by around spring next year.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay then... it is shrimpwiki.com... Mod, if this is not allowed please feel free to remove it.


----------



## The_Shrimpress (Oct 31, 2013)

randyl said:


> following is a male in my tank.




Wait....why is the male from your tank the exact same stock photo on the website?


Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

randyl said:


> What I can say is that these BM don't breed true, and you will get different colours off the babies including blue, black, chocolate. And, if you dare to try, you will get green.


Ohhh...this shatters my entire universe   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Tanman19az said:


> Ohhh...this shatters my entire universe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why? If all the babies have the same qualities that sounds great! Separate each, but I'd love to have a nice black neo, or a nice blue neo! I don't care so much for green, but we'll see.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Similar to BD then, eh?


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Blues, and blacks, and reds are great. Orange is also nice, but I somehow cannot care for green. 

Bloody Mary's have red pigmented exoskeleton and red pigmented tissue? Or just the tissue with a translucent exoskeleton? They seem to have a translucent quality to them


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

The_Shrimpress said:


> Wait....why is the male from your tank the exact same stock photo on the website?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


It is because he is the Official shrimp keeping/breeding consultant of ShrimpWiki.com.

So that is why they are the exact same stock.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

shrimpzoo said:


> It is because he is the Official shrimp keeping/breeding consultant of ShrimpWiki.com.
> 
> So that is why they are the exact same stock.


Thanks shrimpzoo. Yeah, that business is only 5 minutes away from where I live and I was asked to help them setting up the tanks and other things. That particular shrimp was in my tank and they liked the picture so they used it for their site.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

randyl said:


> Thanks shrimpzoo. Yeah, that business is only 5 minutes away from where I live and I was asked to help them setting up the tanks and other things. That particular shrimp was in my tank and they liked the picture so they used it for their site.


They are great pictures! Do you have some more bloody mary shrimp porn? :bounce:


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Hobbes1911 said:


> They are great pictures! Do you have some more bloody mary shrimp porn? :bounce:


The ones I got I put in a tank I was getting ready for cardinal. With many lava rocks it's hard to take pictures. 

Some more info: 
One of the partners took 100 of the newly imported Bloody Marys home back in September, some came berried. Out of the babies from these shrimps, probably only 1/3 were red (were all sold to a local breeder at very small size). Lots of chocolate, black, and blue diamond looking babies plus some wildform like offspring. 

I'm not sure if there is a strain of BM that has been selective bred to have higher percentage of BM babies. I do know one breeder charging 5 times the wholesale price. This breeder has won many times of international competitions for Neocaridina so I guess his strain is probably better but that's just my guess.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

randyl said:


> The ones I got I put in a tank I was getting ready for cardinal. With many lava rocks it's hard to take pictures.
> 
> Some more info:
> One of the partners took 100 of the newly imported Bloody Marys home back in September, some came berried. Out of the babies from these shrimps, probably only 1/3 were red (were all sold to a local breeder at very small size). Lots of chocolate, black, and blue diamond looking babies plus some wildform like offspring.
> ...


Sounds like this shrimp is a whole bag of awesome! I think it would be really cool to separate and selectively breed out the different colors and try to get stable strains.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

And maybe see what other color morphs come out of the stock!


----------



## becon776 (Jan 29, 2010)

Red shrimp

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquasapien69 (May 7, 2011)

becon776 said:


> Red shrimp
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Errrr....I think that's saltwater......


----------



## becon776 (Jan 29, 2010)

I know... lol. He's right across the room from me. I just getting back into fw and thought this was very cool as some of the new cultivars are coming close to the coloration of the reef inhabitants. Impressive. 
As in I must have one. This post was what drew me back into this board and I am afraid I am now on a one way street to adding another tank to my house.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

it just looks like a painted fire to me lol


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

A very nice looking pfr.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow great looken shrimp!


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Jan 26, 2010)

I just got these in, They are beautiful shrimp. Kind of remind me of red wines


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Yesss! Price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnionAndCation (Nov 6, 2013)

Alpha Pro Breeders said:


> I just got these in, They are beautiful shrimp. Kind of remind me of red wines


Show us some pictures!


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

They have them listed on their website if ya'll wanna go check out the price.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Sake said:


> They have them listed on their website if ya'll wanna go check out the price.


Eek too much for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Lol yeah that's why I didn't post the price myself XD


----------



## Master503 (Feb 8, 2012)

Alpha Pro: are you sure those are true gene of Blood Mary?


----------

